# Bellies?



## damon555 (Aug 18, 2012)

If I end up having to buy a case of pork bellies to make bacon is it acceptable to freeze what I don't use? Does this affect the quality of the bacon after it's been frozen and thawed?


----------



## jarhead (Aug 18, 2012)

I've never done it that way, but as long as it's fresh, I don't see a problem.

You might check with your butcher and see if he will flash freeze it or freeze part of it for you.

It will take a long time to freeze 2 or 3 bellies.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 19, 2012)

I bought a case a few weeks ago....  60#'s... my butcher vac'd each one individually at no extra charge....   I don't think freezing will make a difference since we are basically drying out the meat with the salt and the long smoke....  I am planning on cutting the belly into thirds to try different recipes of spices....  they will all be cured the same (salt, cure, maple sugar)..... Just add different spices after the cure is on...  Dave


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 19, 2012)

If it's vacuum packed it should keep quite well.


----------



## southernsausage (Aug 19, 2012)

got some curing now and another batch going on to cure tonight...


----------

